# Lister Petter 6.5 hp Diesel 3600 rpm.



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone give me some information on this engine?

I've found one local for $300.00 that runs. 

I know it's not one of the 1500 rpm Lister's of old, but it looks like it was a heavy duty military engine? Made in England.

Is it worth the $300.00? What size genhead could I throw in it do you think?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In a perfect world, roughly 550 watts = 1 hp. With inefficiencies and conversion losses, 2500 watts would be about right I think. The Otherpower site is probably a good place to be looking for info.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I would jump on it like Rosie Odonnell on a snacky cake rack!!!!!!!!!!! You can not get the engine case in the US anymore but you can get rebuild kits.

If you don't know this site, you should
http://www.utterpower.com/

I am jealous


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm going to check it out this weekend. It's supposed to run well. We'll see.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

if it looks like the one that Coleman mil-surplus has for sale does you can get them new for about $600.00 plus shipping or if yer lucky enough to have mil-surplus buyers around, that offer for sale you might pick one up for about that amount locally.....

those are used on a lot medium sized boats to run bilge pumps and backup power out diving or fishing as the call comes for. 

Een though it is mil-spec i do not think it is like other products under rated for use, ergo it is truly a 6.5 HP unit, unlike those of yesteryear when they need a 3 HP and the companies sold them a 5 so they would meet specs for use...... the higher the RPM's though the sooner the units need rebuilding, but theses will outlast the gas counterparts.

Edited to add..... these units take two men and boy to move into place still, not that one person cant move slightly les than 200 pounds around, but it helps fingers from getting smashed.

William
Idaho


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Run away. The shop that I was working at back in the 90s got to rebuild those 3600 RPM Listers..... they are junk. Parts are not cheap either. I also sold Lister parts for 5 years. The USAF has many of them in generators (light towers). They got rid of them as fast as they could and replaced them with 1800 RPM units. Find an old ST1. I had a guy from the bush call for a piston for his. He bought it new in 72 and runs it 3-4 months a year at fish camp 24/7..... it had never been rebuilt. 

Yanmar made a few 6.5 HP diesels. They were in trash pumps mostly. Parts can be a pain especially if you try for aftermarket.


----------

